# How to fix cracked Aladdin lamp base?



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

One of my Aladdin lamps has a crack in the glass base, causing the kerosene to leak if you try to fill the bowl. I have several others, but would like to make this one functional as well. I need a way to seal the leak that will not be affected by the kerosene. I was thinking maybe 2 part epoxy applied over the crack on the inside of the bowl, but I'm not sure if the kerosene would degrade the epoxy. Have any of you fixed a leaking glass Aladdin base/bowl or anything similar? What did you use and how did it work for you? Thanks!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

You could try QuikSteel. Don't know how the kero would affect it.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I have no advice on repairing an Aladdin base crack ( I have collected them for years), I_ would suggest electrifying the lamp. The crack sounds difficult to repair. I would suggest looking for a new font, on e-bay, or go to the Aladdin Collector club Link._


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2014)

*5 MinuteÂ® Epoxy, 1 oz.*


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

I think the very real possibility is a patch would fail and cause more trouble than the lamp is worth.  

Look for a new base or whole lamp at local yard sales of Flea Markets.

I have about 22 plus kerosene lamps I bought at the local flea market. I never paid more than $5.00 for any one lamp. Usually I paid less.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Aladdin bases are more expensive than the standard kero/oil lamp base. The opening at the top is larger so the burner will not fit a standard base.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

WV Hillbilly said:


> *5 MinuteÂ® Epoxy, 1 oz.*


WV Hillbilly, have you used this? It sounds like exactly what I need.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Cyngbaeld said:


> You could try QuikSteel. Don't know how the kero would affect it.


Sounds like it's resistant to gasoline, so would probably work on kero, too. Might have to work fast and use something to get it down in the base. Wouldn't look as pretty as the 5 Minute Epoxy, I suppose. :shrug:


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Thank you for the ideas - I have a couple items on my shopping list now.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2014)

manygoatsnmore said:


> WV Hillbilly, have you used this? It sounds like exactly what I need.


No I haven't , just did some internet searching & found it .


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Well, it sounds like it should do the job, so I'm going to try it. I figure on filling it with just enough kero to cover the repaired crack, and doing that OUTSIDE, just in case it fails. If it works, I'll be thrilled to have another working lamp, and I have nothing beyond the cost of the epoxy to lose.


----------

